# Best way to attach driftwood to rock?



## tundragirl (Feb 15, 2006)

Go to foster's & smith they sell an epoxy that's made for holding under water. once you see what it looks like then look at any aquarium store.
AquaStik: Epoxy Putty


----------



## Lycosa (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks. I've actually used it before for Live Rock. Wasn't sure how well it worked for driftwood.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

LPS use flat slabs of slate rock, drill a hole or two using a masonry bit,
then use a stainless steel wood screw to attach the slate to the driftwood
so the slate lies flat on the bottom at the angle you want your wood to sit.
if the slate & wood is extra heavy & large try to put a layer of Styrofoam
sheeting between the slate and your bottom tank glass to prevent cracks
from possibly forming in the glass. then bury the hole mess under your gravel.


----------



## jay1st (Jan 22, 2006)

In french, but no need to translate, so easy to unserstand !


----------



## Lycosa (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks again. The diagram is great! I thought about using a screw, but I don't have a masonry bit in my toolbox. I guess I'll head to the hardware store! Seems like the screw idea is better for long, long term.


----------



## jay1st (Jan 22, 2006)

Yes, but have to use SS screw, and it's not a rock, only slate will do as the weight of the gravel and what ever you have in the tank will hold it in place.
So no need for a drill, just grind your way through.


----------



## Lycosa (Oct 16, 2006)

I knew about it needing to be stainless, just need to look around for slate. I'm surrounded by the porcupine mountains so I shouldn't have any problem finding a peice...or a hundred! Are you saying that the SS screw can be 'screwed' through the slate without predrilling? I would've assumed it would break.


----------



## jay1st (Jan 22, 2006)

No, but no need for a masonry bit, you can drill with a metal bit or even with the screw driver. Slate is not very hard to go through but might brake, so just be carefull.


----------

